# Movable Workbench



## HalfAcre (Jan 7, 2012)

I am in the planning stage of a new workbench. I do not have a workshop and have to incorporate my shop with my garage so I need to have the bench on the wall. I would like to be able to move it away from the wall for larger projects but the weight is a factor. I am looking for suggestions on leg levelers, rollers or other ways to make it easier to move the bench but still have a solid workbench.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

You have a problem here friend. If your bench is to be moveable, it's not going to be stable enough for future needs. Work benches have to be very stable and secure, but sounds like you already know that. What is the possibility of securing your bench to a few good tough hinges secured to the wall? Have a few drop down legs that fold up into the bench and you may even think up a system of adding a couple of cinder blocks to weigh down the bench when in use. 

Good luck with your bench.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Get or build a good mobile base that lets the bench sit on the ground while in use and is raised up on wheels to move.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

How about a good solid bench mounted to the wall and then a portable "assembly" bench, something like this:









Just an idea, but that's kinda what I have done. My shop is plenty large, but I build boats and also work on cars so I can only have a portion of the shop dedicated to woodworking stuff and that's where the Tablesaw and router table are sitting.

Like I said, it's an idea


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's a video of a pretty heavy bench with a mechanism for lowering wheels. It doesn't say how to make it, though. I think you need to buy the plans. But I bet if you did a few searches you could find some similar free plans.






--Matt


----------



## HalfAcre (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the great ideas.

I believe that I am going to investigate a system similar to what I have on my table saw. Am not sure of its' name but the back wheels are fixed and the front wheels swivel and the front can be lowered on to the swivel wheels. It is very light weight so I am going to try and find heavier system.


----------



## BaltimoreBamBam (Jan 11, 2012)

HalfAcre said:


> I am in the planning stage of a new workbench. I do not have a workshop and have to incorporate my shop with my garage so I need to have the bench on the wall. I would like to be able to move it away from the wall for larger projects but the weight is a factor. I am looking for suggestions on leg levelers, rollers or other ways to make it easier to move the bench but still have a solid workbench.


I actually recently saw something pretty cool. It was a moveable bench that was essentially built normal, then they added some wheels that you could put down with your foot. you push them down and lock them into place, then you can move it. Basically it lifts it a little bit off the ground and so that you can move it, then you release the wheels and they go off the ground and it becomes stationary again. Not sure where to guy them though.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Latest issue of ShopTips has an article about casters, including the type described above. Can get them at Rockler for $75 for set of 4 and they will support a 400 pound work bench.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

BaltimoreBamBam said:


> I actually recently saw something pretty cool. It was a moveable bench that was essentially built normal, then they added some wheels that you could put down with your foot. you push them down and lock them into place, then you can move it. Basically it lifts it a little bit off the ground and so that you can move it, then you release the wheels and they go off the ground and it becomes stationary again. Not sure where to guy them though.


This is the system that my Craftsman jointer has. It works very well.

George


----------

